# Tomorrow Is The Big Day! Pdi



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, after what seems like FOREVER, we finally get to bring our '06 28RSDS home tomorrow!









We've scheduled PDI for 10:00 am, so that gives us plenty of time to practice backing and manuevering in an empty parking lot before rush hour traffic.

Of course Nana is coming over to watch our kids, so we can do PDI in relative peace and quiet - THANK GOD!









It's all we've been talking about for the last few weeks, so I'm sure when we pull up with our new Outback, our kids and the neighbors will gather around for the complete tour. (I sure hope it doesn't rain tomorrow - I'm hoping for a little sunshine sunny )

Anyway, I'll give a full report after we get her home. Thanks to all of you for the super advice, suggestions, and guidance! You're all awesome!









Also, if anyone has any last minute advice, we'll gladly take it.







action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Momma,

Congrats!! I know you've been waiting a long time for this. BUT, take your time on the PDI..don't be in a rush to get it out on the road. Make sure everything works and you're comfortable with it.

Have a great day!!









Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just whatever you do -- do not rush your PDI -- cuase the one thing you miss is the one thing that will somehow not function correctly...

Just rememeber -- if it slides -- slide it

if it has a switch -- flip it...

if it suppose to get hot -- make it hot

if it suppose to get cold, etc etc

The smartest thing my wife has ever done (besides marrying me of course







) is to bring the Sony CamCorder and filmed everything the service guy was saying and showing ... I also think that since he was on film he did everything a little better for some reason...

The service guy will take his cue from you -- if you are in a rush or not asking allot of questions he is going to do what he can to get you on the road...

Our PDI took 2 hours ... and I wished I had known then what I know now cause it would have taken three...


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks mswalt and Ghosty!

We're definately going to take our time to check everything out. Our dealer schedules PDIs a minimum of three hours apart, so we won't have a reason to rush and neither will the tech/mechanic guy taking us through our PDI.







I'm also going to bring our video camera so we can go back and watch it if we need to. (And I'm sure we will!) action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi capri action

like everyone has said, take your time and then some. also take a ladder with you so you can check around the roof. if they let you, hook up city water so you can check for fitting leaks.
again congrats







and let the party begin























darrel


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

drobe5150 said:


> hi capri action
> 
> like everyone has said, take your time and then some. also take a ladder with you so you can check around the roof. if they let you, hook up city water so you can check for fitting leaks.
> again congrats
> ...


Hi Capri.\,
While you are there see if you can install a support for the awning . We got one for the 27 installed 50 bucks. Well worth it. We also got anti flapper "things "to support the awning. Make sure they give you hands on time with putting up and taking down the awning. Awnings have been a hot topic here








We also got a outside water filter before we took our trip this weekend.
Had them install a vent cover over the main living area. Bill could have done it. We will probably get maxi vent with the fan in the future. OH yes, might as well get the quicki flush; can be your







DH first MOD.
We camped overnite as Lakeshore RV so we could check out all the systems. Got to review in the morning.
Don't forget the Beer sunny when you campout in your driveway . It does take a while to load her up with all the goodies you been shopping for.







You will be running back to the house for things you forgot.Better to do this close to home








Have fun get some rest . I was nervous about all the things DH has to know. Teamwork and safety first.
Enjoy-- Jan


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

It is about time you get to pick that thing up!

Throw some gear in and head East. Eastern NC would be a great maiden voyage!









Good Luck with new rig. Hope you PDI goes as well as ours did.

Humpty


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks drobe5150, Cookie9933, and Humpty! action

To drobe5150 - Party? YES, the party is at our place! BYOB & BUYB (bring us your beer)









To cookie9933 - "I was nervous about all the things DH has to know" - You read my mind!





















This must be a wife thing.









To Humpty - I'd love to go to eastern NC someday - it looks soooo beautiful in pictures! I've never been further east than Nebraska, and that was when I was about 8 years old!







We'll get that way someday, but we'll have to wait until the boys are a little older so they can handle a long trip like that.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Sexy Momma
Hope everything goes smooth for you.
Don


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrats on your new rig. I am sure you guys will have a ball.
We just got our 25 RSS a few weeks ago and have completed our
first trip.
The biggest/most important purchase to me seemed to be everything to 
do with the Black water tank. Our guy gave us a 10 foot hose. I bought a
sewer kit which has all the fittings to make it work and another 20 foot hose.
I did put the "quickie flush" mod in, seems to be well worth it.
I plan on buying one of those hose cradles which make it go down hill when you 
are plugged in, I think that will eliminate the need to dump before you leave..
Probably the most important thing to get is a water pressure regulator to attach to 
the faucet when you hook up your hose. They are cheaper at Walmart.
They will save your system as the pressure of the camps fluctuates.
Have to ditto the advice on the awning--that was tougher than I thought.
Good Luck
Fred


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Finally!!!!! What else can I add that everyone has already said? Good Luck

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy and lots of happy trips.

Don't worry if it's a little overwhelming at first. Once you take a couple of trips, learn the systems and get it stocked the way you like, you'll have a lot of fun.

Our outback's becoming a classic at 3 years old









Mike


----------

